
Ask HN: What American tech policy needs to change? - jstrieb
What tech policies are long overdue for change? Put differently: which policies would be best improved by someone with a technical background? Alternatively, what areas of tech would benefit from legislation that doesn&#x27;t exist yet?<p>I&#x27;m currently an undergraduate in a technical discipline at a top school. I believe there is a problematic disparity between politicians’ technical aptitude and the level of technical competence required to craft effective policy, which is exacerbated by the continuously increasing prevalence and complexity of technology. Based on these views and Bruce Schneier&#x27;s writings on the importance of being a public interest technologist[0] I have decided to spend the upcoming semester doing a public-policy internship related to tech in Washington D.C. As such, I would like to know what this community views as some of the most important domestic tech policy issues that need fixing.<p>Some issues that come to mind for me: courts compelling decryption, copyright trolling, basically anything the EFF is working on[1]<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;public-interest-tech.com&#x2F;<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.eff.org&#x2F;work
======
RNeff
DRM (Digital Restriction Management) is evil. Cory Doctorow has written lots
about it. A company can steal back all of the e-media you have purchased.

No software patents. No business process patents.

Copyright should be limited to 25 years. Only make money from new stuff, not
really old stuff.

